# Mexico beach Florida



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

I will be visiting Mexico Beach Florida next week and my son wants to do some surf fishing from this location. Has anyone ever fished there before and could you share some experience?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have never fished there but know a lot of the locals go out on the jetty they have at the canal that leads out to the ocean. There is a city park there with parking, a bathroom, picnic tables and a walk way out to the end of the jetty, which is pretty short, say 50 feet. But they catch whiting, redfish, etc from it. If you are coming from Panama City, you turn just before the bridge on Hwy 98 that crosses the canal and follow it to the end. 

They also have a pier there that they are extending out further. It may still be under construction, just google the city of Mexico Beach and they should have a phone number you can call (its a city pier)

Also, you might want to try the big bend fishing forum, little closer to the area.

Good luck


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

My Parents lived there for years, Ive been there, a bunch and caught lots of good sized whiting, but not many big sized Pompano. Pompano fishing is better on Cape San Blas. Good luck, its a nice area. P.S. Fresh peeled shrimp work the best.


----------



## cmw (Oct 28, 2007)

Fished there several times. If you go to the west end of town there is a bridge (small one) that crosses a canal. There is a dirt road on the west side going out to a small park. Have cought some nice flounder there.


----------



## domimax (Aug 4, 2009)

I fish the Mexico Beach to Cape San Blas area often. Been fishing there about 6 years. One of the very best beaches to fish is called Crooked Island Beach, It is a little tricky to find, but not that hard. Assume you are leaving Tyndal Air Force base heading towards Mexico beach. When you see the sign stating "leaving Tyndal Air Force Base",turn down the dirt road on your right. Drive about a mile. Trust me the beach is down this road.



At the end of the road you will find one of the most expansive, isolated and beautiful beaches you hvae ever seen. The distance from the dunes to the water is huge. Really pretty beach, no one ever there.



I have caught a lot of fish there over the years. Many red fish, some well over 40 pounds. Pomps, whiting, sharks, ladyfish, bluefish, etc.



Here is a map: http://www.mexicobeach.com/cdc/crooked-island-sound.cfm



Let em know how it works out. Regards, David


----------

